# Unable to Open Reviews



## avelox (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
While trying to open reviews of Resorts that are posted by TUG Members at the  Cocoa Beach, Florida, USA page ( http://tug2.com/RnR/ReviewAreas.aspx?LocationGroup=1 )
I find that 6 of the 10 links that are included there either do not load or do not display content. These resort names had links that did not work: 
1- Las Olas Beach Club; 2- Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort; 3- Resort on Cocoa Beach; 5- Discovery Beach Resort; 6- Las Olas Beach Club of Cocoa Beach; and 7- Ocean Landings Resort and Racquet Club
this was after numerous tries and after using several browsers.
and was as of 11:38 PM, EST, on 11-18-08.
Anybody else seeing this trouble? I had hoped to read over all these reviews and get ready to do some vacation planning and exchanging for 2009.
Thanks for any advice.
:zzz:


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, all ten opened just fine for me.  Maybe you should clear your cache and try loading things again.  And you ARE logged in, right?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2008)

I have not seen any errors or site outages listed today, so I am at a bit of a loss on this one.

Can you try browsing the new testing site to see if you have better luck?

http://testing.tug2.com/rnr


----------



## avelox (Nov 22, 2008)

*Still Unable To Read Reviews*

Hi again!
Well, Brian, I tried using that link to the new members' site that you provided but got the same result.

1. http://testing.tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx
and tried to open the Search Resorts Link in the Resorts, Ratings and Reviews Section at : http://testing.tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx

2. This opened, then I clicked on the Florida- Gulf Coast/Orlando link ( http://testing.tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=4 )

and this didn't open

and then I tried the Florida- East Coast/Keys Link and that didn't open ( http://testing.tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=12 )

so, I am stumped.

If it was my computer I am thinking that I would not be able to open any of the TUG links, but some do open and load content for me!

For example, I was able to view content at : http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/

but only for some of the links. The link to For Rent Ads - Florida-East Coast/Keys , would not work. The links to Florida- Gulf Coast/Orlando or to Caribbean or to Mexico or to USA West would not work either.

Yet the links provided in the Exchange Ads Box all worked and opened content. So I tried the link to HAWAIIi and then the VIEW links in the VIEW AD Column and each worked for me, displaying the content of Seller's Description.

Yet the link that is provided to OPEN REVIEW PAGE did not work. Curiously, the other link provided (same page) and titled CONTACT THIS MEMBER worked to open a page where the TUG Member's phone number is listed and where you can e-mail a comment.

Hope this helps solve the problem. 

I joined TUG primarily to review the Reviews but it has become a real hassle each and every time I try lately. 

My computer has no problem with such sites as Trip Advisor, Red Week, Expedia, Travelocity or Yahoo to list some examples. So if it is security thing or a cache conflict thing, it appears to be TUG site specific somehow.

Thought you should know! Have a great weekend.
:zzz:


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 22, 2008)

I wish I had a better answer for you...but sadly I dont.

if the reviews were unavailable my inbox would be so flooded with emails it wouldnt be funny =)

One thing I do note...is that every page you seem to try to load...is a member only (ie protected) page...vs the ones you can open are free and open to the public...so this may be some sort of cookie problem on your computer.  have you tried deleting your tug cookies and trying to log in again?

also you can try adding tug2.com  tug2.net and tugbbs.com to your list of "trusted sites" within your web browser.  this can cure lots of bizarre issues with internet security settings and software.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 22, 2008)

I've just tried accessing .....ResortArea=12 and ...ResortArea=4 and got into both OK.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you, by any chance, using the AOL web browser?  If so, please see this post in the Troubleshooting section: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32835


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 22, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> Are you, by any chance, using the AOL web browser?  If so, please see this post in the Troubleshooting section: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32835



I just used the  AOL web browser and open Ron Jon.  No problem.


----------



## avelox (Nov 26, 2008)

*Tried again today....please see the results*

Hi again, everybody.
I tried again today with the same problems.
Maybe the thought by Brian is something to work on.
Can somebody do me the favor of looking at this situation and advising me if
the Resort Review links that would not work for me are "member only" access versus the Resort review links that would open for me.
Thanks.
Maybe I can troubleshoot this if I can pin the problem down.
Here is what I got just now:

Could open The Fountains (#11), and the Casa Ybel Resort (#25), but Disneys Old Key West Resort (#12) did not open. Nor did Marriott's Cypress Harbour (#13) or Westgate Vacation Villas (#15) or the Sheraton Vistana Resort (#19) or The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge (#24) or Wyndham Bonnet Creek (#26) or the Charter Club of Marco Beach (#29)
as of 11-26-08, 3:01 PM, EST

this was from : http://tug2.com/RnR/ReviewAreas.aspx?LocationGroup=12

Thanks for your helping me try and solve this.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 26, 2008)

all of those pages are member only links.

have you added tug2.com to your list of trusted sites?

this screams of a "internet security" issue within your browser or some other software installed on your pc.


----------



## avelox (Nov 27, 2008)

*Can Read Resort Reviews.....For Now at Least!*

Thanks for that followup, Brian!
Knowing that some reviews are member only to view and some are not gave me an idea!
Tried once again this morning after uninstalling all the internet security programs that were on the computer and all links worked to open content.
So....good news....kinda!
Bad news is that I had to uninstall all the security stuff that was so thoughtfully provided by my ISP (Time Warner Road Runner), to review our reviews.
Just seems odd that I could access other member only content from www.tug2.net after signing on but not Resort Reviews!

Now, can anybody recommend a "preferrred" security program that is kind to our TUG member website? 
I'd like to try installing and running that product and test it for compatibility with Road Runner and with our TUG Resort Reviews (all of them). 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 27, 2008)

I've fallen in love with Symantec Endpoint Protection.  TOTALLY in love after a huge, life altering, trojan attack which caused a total loss of 15 years worth of files, pictures, work, etc.  (I back up regularly now) Check it out here:

http://www.symantec.com/business/th...point_Protection&om_sem_kw=symantec+end+point


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 27, 2008)

Personal recommendation, not in any way to be construed as an official TUG postion:

Symantec (and their Norton brand) tends to totally take over your machine, inserting itself into all sorts of places that you don't know about.  When uninstalled, they tend to leave pieces still present and running in the background to screw things up later.

In addition to my work here, I try to give support to Thunderbird (email) and Firefox (web browser) on the www.mozillazine.com support bbs.   I can't tell you the untold grief Symantec/Norton cause on there all the time.  

I would never allow a security program from Symantec to even exist in the same room with my computer.  

Rather than spend money on a security suite, my recommendation would be to install a router with a hardware firewall to isolate your system from the 'net.   Then use one of the free-for-personal-use antivirus programs that you can download and install from their publishers.  I use the free version of AVG, but lots of folks seem to like Avast.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 27, 2008)

there is nothing on tug2.net that is password protected.

only tug2.com contains member only pages.

also if you reinstall your security software...there are ways to add sites to your "trusted" list that will bypass that sort of security.

I imagine that your internet security software doesnt like ASP pages...which is pretty much what all the resort reviews are.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 28, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> I would never allow a security program from Symantec to even exist in the same room with my computer.



I have used Symantec/Norton products for years and certainly had problems a few years ago, but none currently.  I have Anti-virus only running on the main machine with A/v and firewall products on the laptop.  I experience no problems whatever in accessing this site or any other.  
I think the problem being experienced is down to a combination of factors specific to the users machine(s),  not to any one item.  If the underlying cause was Norton or any other major software the problem would be reported by more than one or two members.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 28, 2008)

Keitht said:


> I have used Symantec/Norton products for years and certainly had problems a few years ago, but none currently.  I have Anti-virus only running on the main machine with A/v and firewall products on the laptop.  I experience no problems whatever in accessing this site or any other.
> I think the problem being experienced is down to a combination of factors specific to the users machine(s),  not to any one item.  If the underlying cause was Norton or any other major software the problem would be reported by more than one or two members.



I didn't mean to suggest Norton was causing avelox's problem - in fact, we don't know what, if any, security programs he's currently using.  He asked advice on a preferred security program and Norton was suggested, so I gave my opinion to be sure he had both sides.

Back in the day when Peter Norton actually wrote and sold his utilities, they filled a gaping void for those needing better utilities than were provided with MS-DOS.  Norton had an excellent repute because his programs were excellent, tightly written, and used little computer resources.  Once he sold the franchise to Symantec, they became overblown, used tons of system resources, invasively inserted themselves into the entire machine in places you'd never expect, and became almost impossible to uninstall.  Yet somehow Symantic is still able to float along on Norton's former excellent reputation.  

One of the moderators on the www.mozillazine.com runs a computer support business.  She says a significant portion of her business is fixing problems that can be traced back to Norton.

I'm glad you're happy with Norton, but I've seen too many problems caused by it to ever consider using it on my own machines.


----------



## avelox (Nov 30, 2008)

*Thanks For The Suggestions*

Thanks for all the followup. 
BTW, the software that was recommended by Time Warner Road Runner Cable Service was called E Trust EZ Armour.
Just in case another member has a similar problem to my own.

You would have thought that this conflict with "ASP" pages would have been experienced by other members using Road Runner before now, since Road Runner is such a big cable service provider, and I had thought that this E Trust Brand Software was a co- marketing venture of theirs. Maybe all our other TUG members who are Road Runner users opted to install other protection or knew about this ASP conflict thing and the "trusted sites" procedures, and I stand alone, stupidly!

Anyway, will fiddle with the suggestions for anti-virus software and report back. 

Thanks again for the suggestions and followups, And, BTW, agree most strongly with the Makai Guy regarding anything Symantec. Ditto with other intrusives like AOL and REAL Player Software that never ever truly uninstalls!

Regards


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 30, 2008)

avelox said:


> Ditto with other intrusives like AOL and REAL Player Software that never ever truly uninstalls!



Double ditto.


----------



## avelox (Dec 13, 2008)

*So far....So Good !!!!*

Reporting back.

Installed aVast software and so far....so good! Can access all TUG Resort Reviews without a problem.

Next consideration is firewall software. And the more I read about it the less I think that I understand. And reading about the supposed need for it kinda makes me get all paranoid and not want to ever buy on-line again! 

Anybody want to suggest firewall software that is compatible with Windows XP SP2, Time Warner Road Runner, avast, Firefox, and TUG Member Reviews !!!!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

avelox said:


> Reporting back.
> 
> Installed aVast software and so far....so good! Can access all TUG Resort Reviews without a problem.
> 
> ...



For probably no more than the cost of most commercial software firewalls, you can purchase a router with a built-in hardware firewall.  That's what I use here, and between that, using Firefox as my browser (doesn't even support Active-X which is the major source of drive-by infections), and Thunderbird as my email client (ditto), I haven't been infected with anything in well over 10 years.

On those rare occasions when my broadband connection is down and I'm using a dialup backup which connects directly, not through the router, I make sure I have the Windows firewall running.  I also use the Windows firewall on my laptop which is generally used on the road either via dialup or on a WiFi or ethernet connection to an alien network of unknown security.

I also do periodic malware scans using the free version of AVG. It never finds anything other than some harmless tracking cookies.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2008)

as with most software like this, there should be a way to add a list of "trusted sites" to exclude from being impacted by these particular security features.

If you find it, you can add the following TUG sites to it to ensure they arent effected by whatever software you have loaded.

tugbbs.com
tug2.com
tug2.net


----------

